# new panther chameleons



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

i just got my self 2 Panther chameleons male and female and as i know the owner i know they r a breeding pair as they had 3 clutchies with him so i will be hoping that my luck carrys on as it is at the moment with my african fat tailed geckos and haveing successful cluthcies every time there are a lovely pair as you can see so yer let the breeding carry on .


----------

